# Clearing your browser's cache



## Bob Hubbard

A lot of issues with websites can be fixed simply be clearing your cache. Here's how to do it for many of the popular browsers




* Press F5 to refresh your web browser. *

If that doesn't work, empty your web browser's cache: 

In *Internet Explorer 7 *- Go to Tools -> Internet Options, then in the General tab, under Browsing History, click Delete..., then under Temporary Internet Files click Delete... 

In *Firefox 2 *- Go to Tools -> Options, then under Advanced go to the Networking tab and under Cache click the Clear Now button. 

If you're using *AOL*, I'm sorry.  But here's how to clear your cache: 

Even though AOL's Proxy cache is updated every 24 hours, a member can clear their Browser Cache and force the reload of a page. This is done by either reducing the browser History to "0" and manually clearing all pages in history by deleting the files in the temporaty internet files tolder located in the Windows Directory or PC users can force a refresh by holding down the CONTROL key on their keyboard and mouse clicking on the AOL browser reload icon. The latter will completely clear all items in history. 

*For Mac users: 

Safari -* Click the "Safari" Menu and select Empty Cache... alternately hold down the Command (Apple) and Option keys and hit the letter E on your keyboard. 

*Opera* - Click the "Opera" menu, select Preferences... click the Advanced tab, click on History in the left column, and click on the Empty Now button. 

In almost all operating systems on almost all browsers, doing a keyboard refresh command will drop the current page's cached copy from your cache...  That keyboard command will almost always be Command - R on your keyboard.  The command key on Mac OS computers is the Apple key with the Clover symbol. The command key on Wintel computers is the one marked Cmnd.


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> The command key on Wintel computers is the one marked Cmnd.



Sorry Bob...small correction 

The command key on most Wintel computers is the one marked Control, usually abbreviated Ctrl.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

eh, i didn't write it. lol!


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Hi Bob,

Not being an internet guru, can you please clarify why I would want to do this?

Cheers!


----------



## Kacey

FieldDiscipline said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Not being an internet guru, can you please clarify why I would want to do this?
> 
> Cheers!



Many problems that people experience with web pages are because their browser cache contains an older version of the same page, which can cause the page to load improperly or not at all.  Clearing the browser's cache can prevent or solve these problems when they occur.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Kacey said:


> Many problems that people experience with web pages are because their browser cache contains an older version of the same page, which can cause the page to load improperly or not at all.  Clearing the browser's cache can prevent or solve these problems when they occur.



Ah, thank you.


----------

